# Powolny Firefox

## demoh

Wiecie moze czym moze byc spowodowana powolnosc Firefoxa?

Dokladniej chodzi o to ze jak przelaczam sie miedzy zakladkami to nastepuje to powoli a zuzycie procesora idzie do 100%, yglada to jak by za kazdym razem generowal od nowa cala zawartosc zakladki :/

Dla porownania pod Windowsem wyglada to tak ze klikne w zakladke i jestem, opoznienie w przelaczaniu jest tak male ze niezauwazalne dla ludzkiego oka a pod Linuxem idzie to nieraz 2-3 sekundy :/ Jednak jak przelaczam sie czesto miedzy 2-3 zakladkami to czas sie skraca generacji tych zakladek.

Mam calego Firefoxa skompilowanego ze zrodel na platforme 64bit

Jak go wyleczyc?

----------

## Redhot

Sprobuj oproznic:

```
~/.mozilla/firefox/twoj_profil/Cache/
```

i oproznic liste ostatnio pobieranych plikow, mialem podobne cos u taty,

tylko ze pod windowsem ;P

----------

## demoh

Niestety to nie to :/

Pod Windowsem poprostu chodzi plynnie i nie muli a tutaj skompilowane pod moj komputer i taka kicha :/ to tak jak bysz poszedl do szewca i by Cie buty pily :/

----------

## Redhot

A sprobuj w ogole:

```
mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/twoj_profil twoj_profil_bak
```

i wtedy odpal FF.

----------

## demoh

Przyspieszylo troche ale jeszcze czuc ze nie chodzi tak szybko jak powinno :/

Jak klikne w zakladke to sie przelacza gdzies 0.5 sekundy a u gory gdzie sa zakladki to jej animacja jest spozniona z 3 sekundy, tzn przechodze z zakladki z onetem na zakladke z wp, strone widze po pol sekundzie ale u gory caly czas zaznaczona zakladke widze jak bym byl na onecie, i tak 3 sekundy :/

Powinno to chodzic plynnie i nie byc zauwazanym przez ludzkie oko a  tak nie jest :/

Help  :Sad: 

----------

## sebas86

Jedno pytanie korzystasz z binarki czy własnej kompilacji?

----------

## demoh

 *demoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam calego Firefoxa skompilowanego ze zrodel na platforme 64bit
> 
> 

 

W pierwszym poscie napisalem  :Razz: 

----------

## Redhot

Podaj emerge --info i emerge -pv mozilla-firefox.

----------

## demoh

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Jun 2007 12:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 arts asf automount berkdb beryl bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kerberos lame lcms ldap libg++ mad midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mozdevelop mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl pixmaip1500 png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection restrict-javascript scanner sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd threadsafe tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode urandom usb v4l v4l2 vcd vim-with-x vorbis wma wmf x264 xanim xfce4 xine xinerama xml xorg xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emerge -vp mozilla-firefox

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.4  USE="ipv6 java mozdevelop restrict-javascript xinerama xprint -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -moznopango -xforms" LINGUAS="en_GB -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/noscript-1.1.4.6.070304  137 kB 

```

----------

## Redhot

To moze zapusc mu 

```
emerge x11-plugins/noscript
```

sprobuj revdep-rebuild jak ci gubi jakies zaleznosci

Kiedys mialem na Linuksie problem podobny, tylko ze wszystkie wtedy

aplikacje chodzily z opoznieniem 3sekund.

Powodem byl bledny /etc/hosts

Moze podaj Twoj.

----------

## demoh

Caly czas tak samo :/

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       stacjonarny.xirx        stacjonarny     localhost

```

----------

## Redhot

Nie no, hosts ok.

Moze masz jakas Jave lub Flasha i ci cos zwalnia?

Juz nie mam pomyslow...

----------

## demoh

Wylaczylem Java i JavaScript i dalej tak dalej :/

Ale chociarz chodzi szybciej niz wczesniej chodz i tak niezadowalajaco :/ ale da sie zyc  :Smile: 

----------

## trzcionek

Ja mam identyczny problem, pojawia się gdy zrobie update xorg'a do wersji >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0

i drivery od mojego intela w wersji >=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.0.0, zostałem przy starszych...

----------

## arek.k

Ja mam coś takiego, że jeśli ciągnę coś (obojętnie czy przez ff czy wget w konsoli), to przełączanie zakładek trwa 2-3 sek. (tych załadowanych).

Czy u was nie jest to przypadkiem ten problem?

----------

